# Anyone ever smoke brisket and pork butt at 200*?



## julius (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi folks, 

So, it's bring your smoker to work day, at least it is for me.[emoji]128521[/emoji]
I've brought my MES30 to work and I'm gonna do a packer brisket and 2 butts overnight. I'm a little worried about the brisket over cooking because I'm gonna leave the smoker unattended for about 12 hours. I was thinking that that if I cook at a lower temp I should be safe. 
Thoughts, pros, cons? 
Also, this will be my first brisket! 
TIA!


----------



## mkriet (Aug 17, 2016)

I would be surprised if your brisket is done by then.    I usually cook pork butts between 225-250, and they take about 13-14 hours.   A brisket may take longer than that.   How big is the brisket?


----------



## julius (Aug 17, 2016)

mkriet said:


> I would be surprised if your brisket is done by then.    I usually cook pork butts between 225-250, and they take about 13-14 hours.   A brisket may take longer than that.   How big is the brisket?



It was a 13# packer. Trimmed to about 11#.  I had to cut it in half for it to fit so the flat is about 5# and the point is about 6#. I'm mostly worried about over cooking the flat.


----------



## mkriet (Aug 17, 2016)

Since you cut it in half it will probably cook faster.   You should be okay to cook around 200.  Low and slow is the way to go.


----------



## julius (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm also thinking that if I put the brisket on the top two racks, farthest away from the heat source, and with the butts as a buffer I'll be safe.


----------



## mkriet (Aug 17, 2016)

Probably right.   I dont have that kind of smoker so I'm not sure,  but in my wsm the bottom rack cooks faster


----------



## julius (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the help! I feel pretty good about it now! 
Points!


----------



## mkriet (Aug 17, 2016)

Sweet.   Let me know how it turns out


----------



## julius (Aug 17, 2016)

Will do! Meat just went in. 













image.jpeg



__ julius
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 17, 2016)

I personally wouldn't/couldn't leave that kind of meat unattended for 12 hrs. Every week you read about something going wrong with an unattended cook.
But I also run a big offset so I am feeding it splits every 35 mins. So I am in the hands on mindset.

Are you just planning on finishing them when you come into work? Because 200 probably won't get it done. You will need a higher temp.

However you do your smoke good luck!!


----------



## julius (Aug 17, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> I personally wouldn't/couldn't leave that kind of meat unattended for 12 hrs. Every week you read about something going wrong with an unattended cook.
> But I also run a big offset so I am feeding it splits every 35 mins. So I am in the hands on mindset.
> 
> Are you just planning on finishing them when you come into work? Because 200 probably won't get it done. You will need a higher temp.
> ...



I don't expect them to be anywhere near finished when I come back in. I'm thinking I'll probably crank the heat up a little when I get in also. I'm planning on serving around 4pm. It's about 8 pm now.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 17, 2016)

Julius said:


> I don't expect them to be anywhere near finished when I come back in. I'm thinking I'll probably crank the heat up a little when I get in also. I'm planning on serving around 4pm. It's about 8 pm now.


Will be interesting to see where they will be at in the morning. Keep us posted. Thumbs Up
I don't expect them done when you come back in either.


----------



## julius (Aug 18, 2016)

I gotta say, the anxiety of not being near the smoker is starting to get to me....


----------



## mkriet (Aug 18, 2016)

Haha, I can't say because I don't use an electric.  I've got a WSM and that thing is basically set it and forget it.  I've done several overnight cooks where I put the meat on and the temp dialed in, then go to bed.  I do have a Maverick therm that I use that will alert me if the temp gets out of range, but it usually will hold the range for 8-10 hours easily.  I guess my biggest concern with the electric would be keeping enough smoke on the meat.  Either way, let's see some pictures.


----------



## julius (Aug 18, 2016)

I use a tube smoker filled with pellets that will usually burn for 8-10 hours. Just checked on it. Looks really pretty. :-) 
Brisket flat had IT of 158. Probably in the stall right now. Point was 152 IT and I didn't probe the butts yet because I'm not as concerned about them and I know they need more time. Cranked heat up to 230. When they have enough bark and it is a little higher I'll foil them and take more pics. [emoji]128513[/emoji]Here's the morning Qview.  













image.jpeg



__ julius
__ Aug 18, 2016





J


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 18, 2016)

Lookin good Thumbs Up


----------



## mkriet (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice, How did it turn out?  And is that a pan of baked beans in the bottom of the smoker?


----------



## julius (Aug 18, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Nice, How did it turn out?  And is that a pan of baked beans in the bottom of the smoker?



Turned out pretty good. The pan on the bottom is for the drippings. But beans would've been great.  I cut up the point and made burnt ends that were AMAZING! The PP was a real crowd pleaser.  I'd say overall success, if I could change anything I would use the flat to make burnt ends as well.


----------

